# Please help identify this fish...



## ForsythGlock

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## oops1

Your pic didn't load


----------



## ForsythGlock

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mja9d1j79q5tvpq/20160926_121327.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Lukikus2

Looks like a Blue fish to me.


----------



## fairweather

Agreed, it's a bluefish.

There's a great app you can get on your Android phone here, called Fishing Companion:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.net.veronasolutions.GFCAndroid

I imagine there's an IOS version too. Not only does it help you keep up with the regulations, it is a great resource for fish identification as well.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Bluefish on the right and Hardtail (blue runner) on the left.


----------



## ForsythGlock

Lol I thought trout and some kind of pompano.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## nickel back

cut bait....


----------



## Dustin Pate

nickel back said:


> cut bait....



Bluefish are actually good table fair if prepped correctly. Freshly grilled is quite good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dustin Pate said:


> Bluefish are actually good table fair if prepped correctly. Freshly grilled is quite good.



Yep. They don't freeze well at all, though.


----------



## FishingAddict

Blue fish are really good fried. Almost like chicken. 

Believe it or not, hard tails are excellent as well. You have to gut them and then cook whole. But excellent, tasty flesh. Ya just need a bunch of them.

Both are outstanding bait as well.


----------



## GLS

Watch out for your fingers around Bluefish.  They can chomp down fast, hard and sharp.  Cooked fresh they are fine.  It's an oily fish; best smoked or grilled.


----------



## lampern

Never a fan of bluefish but smoked they are okay


----------



## mdgreco191

Bluefish unfairly get a bad rap.  They are fun to fight, tasty, and also make great cut bait.


----------



## pine nut

Razor blades for teeth.  A twenty pound blue can bite through  a three or four pound fish and leave a head and tail sinking ... in an instant! I have had them hit a small mullet on the surface and cut my line without even tightening it up.  Happens so fast you just see a slight disturbance and you are cut off.


----------



## smoothie

Dustin Pate said:


> Bluefish on the right and Hardtail (blue runner) on the left.



This


----------



## Lukikus2

pine nut said:


> Razor blades for teeth.  A twenty pound blue can bite through  a three or four pound fish and leave a head and tail sinking ... in an instant! I have had them hit a small mullet on the surface and cut my line without even tightening it up.  Happens so fast you just see a slight disturbance and you are cut off.



Yep. And blues just that size in the pic will tear a hardbait to pieces and mangle the trebles when you get in them.


----------



## swamp hunter

Ya'll are eatin Bait. Starving fishermen with nothin in the cooler will eat bout anything...


----------



## ForsythGlock

We caught a ton of Spanish Mackerel and cooked them the same day we caught them and they were DELICIOUS.


----------



## Nicodemus

ForsythGlock said:


> We caught a ton of Spanish Mackerel and cooked them the same day we caught them and they were DELICIOUS.





Spanish are great fried, as are small kings. Big kings are another story.

They do make good dip.


----------



## ForsythGlock

Nicodemus said:


> Spanish are great fried, as are small kings. Big kings are another story.
> 
> They do make good dip.



Yeah, everything I read said we should broil/bake them, and we did that the first day, and they were good.  We tried frying them next time and they were AWESOME.


----------



## Lukikus2

swamp hunter said:


> Ya'll are eatin Bait. Starving fishermen with nothin in the cooler will eat bout anything...



It makes for some excellent chum.


----------



## ez2cdave

Pomatomatus Saltatrix ( Bluefish )

Caranx Crysos ( Blue Runner ) on the left


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I always liked blues, good eating. I used to take a Coleman stove and fry them right on the beach as we caught them, makes for an excellent sandwich.


----------

